

TV Networks decide to block Google TV from their online streaming services - dotBen
http://searchengineland.com/tour-networks-blocked-google-tv-53606

======
dotBen
tl;dr:

ABC, NBC and Hulu are all blocking access to their on-demand streamed TV
services when accessed on a Google TV box.

ABC and NBC are claim the browser is unsupported (Google TV is Chrome 5 and is
supported), although it's clearly them wanting to get a licensing deal from
Google and putting up interference in the meantime.

At least Hulu is upfront, and says they don't want to serve Google TV without
the viewer having a paid Hulu Plus account.

\----

For me this is a net neutrality issue as much as anything else. Bits is bits
coming into my modem and into my house. What kind of display and device I want
to use to consume the mediaon is my business and not the content providers.

